# mosaic galaxy recipe



## murpho (3/8/15)

hi there, 

I'm pretty new to this, have a few extract and kit brews under my belt with some hits and misses. I recently tried the james squire hop thief APA 7 and really like it. I wanted to try to make something similar but have no idea what I'm doing so I thought maybe some folk on here could provide some direction?? The JS website says the beer uses galaxy and mosaic hops with crystal, caramunich and pale malts but doesn't provide any other info. Using the spreadsheet(thanks Ian) this is what I've come up. 

Batch size: 23L
Boil: 11.4L 
OG: 1.053
FG: 1.013
EBC: 24
IBU: 37
ABV: 5.6%

Ingredients:
Light DME 3kg
Light crystal 0.2kg
Caramunich 0.2kg
Cascade 20 grams @60min
Mosaic 15 grams @20min
Galaxy 15 grams @20min
Mosaic 15 grams @5min
Galaxy 15 grams @5min
Safale US-05

Its quite amber in colour so I thought the choc malt could darken it up a bit. And being an american style pale ale I thought the cascade could work as the bittering addition. Any feedback would be welcome. 

Cheers


----------



## paulyman (3/8/15)

Maybe drop the dme a bit to get closer to 1.040 to balance out the bitterness and make it a bit more sessionable. Also I'd dry hop this bad boy with a fair whack of mosaic and some galaxy too.

Edit - man I hate autocorrect.


----------



## Coodgee (3/8/15)

you've referenced choc malt but it's not in the recipe? If you want to darken it up a bit just go for a darker crystal malt to steep. I wouldn't personally use cascade as a bittering hop but it's probably no big deal. What might be better is to just have two hop additions @20 minutes and 2 minutes/flame out. And then maybe dry hop as well for some nice aroma.


----------



## hwall95 (3/8/15)

I agree with dropping the bittering addition. If I were you I would do a 30min partial boil, with a 10g - mosiac & galaxy @ 20min, and 25g - mosiac & galaxy @ 5min to make it approximately 30 IBU. You sure 3kg of LDME will get you 1.053? Throwing 3kg in my brewing programs give between 1.041 and 1.046.

Dry hop it a decent amount and you should get some great flavour. I've got my own mosiac and galaxy ale fermenting away now and it's tasting pretty nice.


----------



## murpho (3/8/15)

Coodgee said:


> you've referenced choc malt but it's not in the recipe? If you want to darken it up a bit just go for a darker crystal malt to steep. I wouldn't personally use cascade as a bittering hop but it's probably no big deal. What might be better is to just have two hop additions @20 minutes and 2 minutes/flame out. And then maybe dry hop as well for some nice aroma.


Thanks guys. Sorry I missed the choc malt, was meant to be 100 grams but I prefer your idea of changing the light crystal for something darker.

Brew master, do you reckon 20 grams of each for dry hop?


----------



## shacked (5/8/15)

After a tour of the brewery I've been told the JSHT7 is made up of:

- Pale
- Munich
- Light Crystal
- Dark Crystal

- Super Alpha for bittering. 
- Cascade and Simcoe in the whirlpool. 
- Galaxy and Mosaic dry. 

If you wanted to try and replicate this, I'd suggest you get you hands on some briess Munich extract and use 1.5kg of that with:

100g dark crystal
150g light crystal
And as much pale DME or LME to get to your desired OG. 

I'd do a small bittering addition of something clean like magnum to get 1/3 of your desired IBU

Then an addition at 10 (or 5) from cascade (and Simcoe if you have any) and another at 5 (or 2) from the Galaxy and Mosaic. 

Dry hop the day before cold crashing.


----------



## burrster (7/8/15)

I made a recipe for an Amber Ale, using Mosiac and galaxy recent it was delicious. I liked the colour too. Could have used more on the dry hop but was still extremely nice. I will be doing it again.

1.5kg Breiss Munich
0.25kg wheat DME
1kg LIght DME

300g Medium crystal
200g cara aroma
50g choc malt 1200

24L

Hop Schedule

11g magnum @ 60 minutes
10g each Galaxy & mosaic @ 10 minutes
10g each Galaxy & mosaic @ 0 minutes
10g each Galaxy & mosaic @ dry hop

IBU 25

I used S04 yeast(probably won't used it again SO4 is a PITA, Maybe Windsor instead)
I bulk primed with 125g dextrose


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/8/15)

Mosaic and Galaxy is what got me. I have not combined these yet, sound dangerous. These are two extreme hops. Just saying that from experience as many have. They are both like a bull ride in flavor. Use them wisely and enjoy the ride. If it is too much just age it and it gets good any way.


----------



## greatwombatski (19/8/15)

[SIZE=12pt]I made up this recipe as my 2nd ever brew... F*c*i*n* Delicious!![/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]
*[SIZE=12pt]Nebula Montage Pale Ale (NMP)[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]Ingredients[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=12pt]1 x Coopers Pale Ale Can[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1 x Brew Enhancer 2 ... 500g x Dex, 250g x Maltodextrin And 250g x LDME[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1 x 500g Light Dry Malt Extract (LDME)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1 x 500g Dextrose[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]37g Galaxy Hops .... 10g @10min, 10g @ 1min, 5g @ day 5, 12g @ day 7[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]40g Mosaic Hops.... 10g @10min, 10g @ 1min, 5g @ day 5, 15g @ day 7[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Us-05 Yeast[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Topped to 23 Litres[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Original Gravity 1.064[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Final Gravity 1.010[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]ABV 7.8%[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Yield 29 x 750ml Bottles[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Boiled 4lt water, Added 500g LDME, brought back to the boil, added 1st hop addition and boiled for 14 mins, added 2nd hop addition and boiled for 1 min, flame out, cover and steep for 10 mins. 3rd hop addition dry hopped at day 5, 4th hop addition dry hopped at day 7. Pale can and BE2 mixed in bucket then pre steeped wort added and topped to 23lt[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]will def be making this again sometime soon minus the extra 500g dex and adding either an extra 500g ldme or dropping the 500g ldme and adding an un hopped amber can.... maybe some specialty grains too when I learn what and when there all used for. very fruity, passionfruit and rockmelonish on the nose. might not be quite what your after but everyone that's tried it loves it[/SIZE]


----------



## Gigantorus (2/9/15)

Been enjoying the Mosaic hops in a few different recipes this past few months. Particularly the dark ales. They add a nice tropical berry flavour. This was the recipe:

*Bracko Midnight Ale*
*[SIZE=12pt]Figures:[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=12pt]* IBU: 50[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* ABV: 5.6%[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* Colour: Black[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* Body: Medium-High[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* Volume: 20 Litres[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Ingredients:[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=12pt]* 3.0kg of Dark Dried Malt Extract[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 250gram Maltodextrin[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 50grams Motueka Hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 50grams Perle Hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 50grams Mosaic Hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* American Ale Yeast (11gram)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Method:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Bring 7 Litres of water to the boil in a large pot (10 to 15 Litre size) and add Dark Dried Malt Extract and Maltodextrin and bring back to boil. Stir in any foam that forms – this might take 5 to 10 minutes. The boil will be for 30 minutes.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Add 25gram of Motueka hops and 15gram of Mosaic hops at beginning of the boil.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Add 30grams Perle hops and 15grams Mosaic hops with 10 minutes remaining in the boil.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Add 15grams Motueka and 15grams Mosaic hops at Flame-out and let sit for 10 minutes.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Sit the pot in a sink of iced cold water and cool to around 18C to 22C.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Pour through a sieve into the fermenter and top-up with a mix of cold or very cold water to reach volume of 20 Litres at a temperature of 20 to 22 degrees C. Then pitch yeast.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Dry-Hop with remaining 10grams Motueka, 5grams Mosaic and 20grams Perle in a hop bag for the final 5 days of a 14 day fermentation period.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Bottle on day 14. [/SIZE]


----------



## mwd (2/9/15)

Whoops wrong thread !


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/9/15)

I think you have enough info above so I wont confuse things (mcuh) but one thing I have learnt when using Galaxy is it adds a really harsh bitterness if used any earlier in the boil than 20 min.
For mine, I would be adding all of the Galaxy at 5min and dry.


----------

